# Hyatt Sales/ROFR Experience



## Kal (Mar 7, 2008)

As a means to assist prospective buyers of Hyatt Vacation Club units in the resale market, I am starting to develop a data collection system where experiences of other owners can be shared.

Go *Here* if you have purchased a Hyatt unit in the resale market.  Your transaction experience would be a welcome addition.


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 7, 2008)

Kal said:


> As a means to assist prospective buyers of Hyatt Vacation Club units in the resale market, I am starting to develop a data collection system where experiences of other owners can be shared.
> 
> Go *Here* if you have purchased a Hyatt unit in the resale market.  Your transaction experience would be a welcome addition.



KAL,

I would urge you on the side of CAUTION because only Hyatt knows the real numbers an Im sure they would not like it knowen to the full retail buyers and general public.

I do not want Hyatt to change the rules for resales I urge caution!!!:ignore: 

I think if there is buyers looking we as a group and board tell the prospective buyers the aprox amount they should buy a 2200 or 2000,1880 etc point week for. Ebay is also a good indicator.


PLEASE use Caution on this one I truly think it is going to back fire for us that buy on the resale market.


----------



## Kal (Mar 7, 2008)

An important value in this information is for prospective buyers to understand they are not going to get a high-value week on the cheap.  If it's a good deal for the buyer, it's a better deal for Hyatt and they'll take it on ROFR.


----------



## bdh (Mar 7, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> I would urge you on the side of CAUTION because only Hyatt knows the real numbers and I'm sure they would not like it known to the full retail buyers and general public.
> 
> I truly think it is going to back fire for us that buy on the resale market.



Sale prices (resale or directly from Hyatt) are actually public information - since there is deeded property involved in each HVC sale, the info is recorded at the county court house.  And just about every county court house has their records online.  It will most likely take you longer to find a particular county's web site then it would to find who sold what week at what price.  I've got the court house for Key West and Coconut Plantation book marked and view them on a regular basis.

Besides, all the info that is being talked about is history as Hyatt has already seen all the sale info.  So I'm not sure I understand how Hyatt will view old public records as sensitive material.  And its no secret on TUG, that resale is lower cost than developer prices.


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 7, 2008)

bdh said:


> Sale prices (resale or directly from Hyatt) are actually public information - since there is deeded property involved in each HVC sale, the info is recorded at the county court house.  And just about every county court house has their records online.  It will most likely take you longer to find a particular county's web site then it would to find who sold what week at what price.  I've got the court house for Key West and Coconut Plantation book marked and view them on a regular basis.
> 
> Besides, all the info that is being talking about is history as Hyatt has already seen all the sale info.  So I'm not sure I understand how Hyatt will view old public records as sensitive material.  And its no secret on TUG, that resale is lower cost than developer prices.



Im sorry i just dont want to get anybody at Hyatt upset at us!!! Again we have a good deal buying at the resale market and yes the info is out there public info and it does take time to fine it not like having a list OPEN to the public on the internet.

I support what KAL does 100% of the time as I will with this. Im just cautious !!!


----------



## DeweyWhopper (Mar 7, 2008)

Marriott has this exact type of info available.  This link was on the TUG Marriott thread:

http://dioxide45.tripod.com/cgi-bin/rofr.cgi

It shows a ton of Marriotts and ROFR info.  

I think this would be valuable for Hyatt buyers also.


----------



## Kal (Mar 9, 2008)

We are getting a nice response to the purchase data.  It's still manageable but before long we'll have the interactive database function operable.  That just takes a lot of effort.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 9, 2008)

Kal said:


> An important value in this information is for prospective buyers to understand they are not going to get a high-value week on the cheap.  If it's a good deal for the buyer, it's a better deal for Hyatt and they'll take it on ROFR.



Agreed.

Also, the data listed (so far) is a very tiny representation of the total inventory of Hyatt.


----------



## bdh (Mar 15, 2008)

Kal said:


> We are getting a nice response to the purchase data.



After reading thru the sales data listed so far, it doesn't look as if Hyatt is overly aggressive on taking back the 1880 - 2200 point weeks.  Beach House and Sunset Harbor are well represented on the list and comprise around 60% of the overall list - I'm surprised at the limited number of the other properties reported.  Hard for me to believe that the majority of TUG readers on this thread are BH and SH owners - hopefully some of the other HVC owners will provide some more info so there is a better representation across the entire HVC membership.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Mar 15, 2008)

*Clarification*



Kal said:


> As a means to assist prospective buyers of Hyatt Vacation Club units in the resale market, I am starting to develop a data collection system where experiences of other owners can be shared.
> 
> Go *Here* if you have purchased a Hyatt unit in the resale market.  Your transaction experience would be a welcome addition.




Kal, do you want us to include closing costs if the buyer pays all (or part) of them or just the purchase price (i.e no closing costs) 

-TJ


----------

